# BBQ Potato Boats



## Captain Morgan (Sep 27, 2006)

bake your potatos, half em and scoop out like you would for
potato boats.  Reserve potato meat for mashed taters later!





put some of your favorite rub, or just s-n- p on the taters, and some butter.  You can coat the skins with evoo and rub as well.

Put in some crumbled velveeta or shredded cheese.., add some thick
bbq sauce, I used Sonny's.











add some bbq beans, made with sauce, onions and whatever you usually use.





don't overload, we're adding q in next.  Then top with a thick sauce again.





top with cheese and bake for 15 to 20 minutes or until the cheese is melted..


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 27, 2006)

Oh man those look good Jim!  Just might have to make some for the game Sunday!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 27, 2006)

the poker boys really liked em...I didn't think they'd come out as good as they did, but they are really good.  Much better than my usual experiments!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice lookin! Great step-by-step explanation and pics.....


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 27, 2006)

very nice indeed....more like potato barges from the way they are loaded up!


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 27, 2006)

Another great invention!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 27, 2006)

Those look awesome!


----------



## Griff (Sep 27, 2006)

Cap'n

Next time consider adding a big dollop of sour cream between the oven and the table.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 27, 2006)

Those look great! Can't wait to try them  

Griff, that would be like the cherry on top


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 27, 2006)

I mean this a good way...but it totally reminds me of the food from the college caf in Missouri


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 27, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Cap'n
> 
> Next time consider adding a big dollop of sour cream between the oven and the table.
> 
> Griff



Why would you want to put a dollop of sour cream on the floor?  Any  way Cappy, those look great! Another thing for the to do list!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 27, 2006)

Man Cappy, thats what I call POTATO justice.  Lookin good.  I will be doing those real soon.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 27, 2006)

Another fine Cappy invention.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 27, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could scoop it up with the potato boat  

Nick your 2 do list must be a mile long


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 27, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another thing for the to do list. Shorten to do list!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 27, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another thing for the to do list. Shorten to do list![/quote:1swuo15e]


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey Cappy..you obviously got way too much free time on your hands

bigwheel




			
				Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> bake your potatos, half em and scoop out like you would for
> potato boats.  Reserve potato meat for mashed taters later!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 28, 2006)

I have put sour cream on the taters...it is good!  But just a bit!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 28, 2006)

We gave up on sour cream several years back.  Now its Hidden Valley Ranch Buttermilk dressing..wowser now that will flat make a baked tate fittin.  Try some canned chopped green chiles on there sometime too.  Or some fresh roasted ones if you got some.  Highly good flavor combo with tates.  Sorta satisfies the old ying and yang thang. 

bigwheel




			
				Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I have put sour cream on the taters...it is good!  But just a bit!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 28, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> We gave up on sour cream several years back.  Now its Hidden Valley Ranch Buttermilk dressing..wowser now that will flat make a baked tate fittin.  Try some canned chopped green chiles on there sometime too.  Or some fresh roasted ones if you got some.  Highly good flavor combo with tates.  Sorta satisfies the old ying and yang thang.
> 
> bigwheel
> 
> ...



My Ying or Yang hasn't been satisfied in a while, I might have to give it a whirl!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 28, 2006)

you know, I had sour cream and thought about it, but the taste
with the bbq didn't sound right to me.  I used the sour cream and
left over cheese in mashed taters made with the skin scoopings.
I'll definately try the buttermilk ranch.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 28, 2006)

First time I ever tried the green chili baked tate combo was at a restaurant up in far N.W. Texas...aka Colorada.  Whilst up there trying to exterminate the wiley bambis which infest that area we stopped the slaughter long enough to stagger into a place called the Ore House for supper.  Think that either be in Pagosa or Durango..it hard to remember cuz we had been doing a lot shooters.  Anyway the waiter axed.."whut you want on your tate?" I say everything but the kitchen sink. He brought out that tate loaded up with bacon..cheese..green chilis and chopped green onyawns and a few other things of which I aint sure.  Whew it was so good it made me look around for a local yokel mama to slap. 

bigwheel




			
				Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My Ying or Yang hasn't been satisfied in a while, I might have to give it a whirl![/quote:ioigph42]


----------



## john pen (Sep 28, 2006)

Looks good cap'...


----------



## JWJR40 (Sep 28, 2006)

Those are looking really good.  Im going to have to try them on the family.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Sep 29, 2006)

I've done twice baked and added chedder and bacon bits. Good stuff


----------



## john pen (Sep 29, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> I've done twice baked and added chedder and bacon bits. Good stuff



My twice bakes have chedder, bacon bits, sour cream and chives !!


----------



## Jack W. (Sep 30, 2006)

Those look great Cappy!

When I had the restaurant we made a BBQ baked potato.  We used the leftover potatoes in hash.  I'll bet there's better margin in a BBQ Boat.  They'll sell like hot cakes.  Incidently, how do hot cakes sell??

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## BigGQ (Sep 30, 2006)

Nice looking BBQ tater there Cappy.  Made a simple potato into something special. I wouldn't change anything except maybe use a bigger tater!   

I like sour cream on my baked taters too but I don't like the way it sounds with beans, sauce and pork.  Sounds like a funny flavor profile to me.  But I haven't tried it so I'm not knocking it.


----------



## Finney (Oct 2, 2006)

Good looking tators there Cappy.


----------

